# What about quality grips?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We always seem to discuss the attributes of the blade steel we use. Then just as we settle into relative quiet with the "perfect knife" along comes an even better knife. Hey, I do it, too. But I've also gotten picky on the handle (or the 'grip'). After all, you won't make much of a slice if the blade isn't guided properly.

To that, I've found that the best grips for overall use seem to be made from "yellow Delrin." These grips are more than just "water proof." They seem to be 'anything proof.' And additionally, they are comfortable to your hand despite their shape and size.

I stumbled onto this a few weeks ago. I picked up a folder and then found it didn't work. Either the edge had dulled or I had made the bevel too extreme. I then picked up another knife close at hand, only to find out that the yellow Delrin grip was not only properly shaped, but also comfortably tactile.

Now, I will add that the initial blade shape here wasn't exactly my favorite (it had a lazy "S" shape that I don't find superior for daily slicing) but other than that picky issue, the knife provided a comfortable and lengthy use. The yellow Delrin grip seemed to 'correct' the blocky shape and edges of a poorly offered handle.

So if ever you ask a buddy of yours why he bought a certain knife, don't be surprised to have him answer, "_The blade was generic, but the Delrin grip was fantastic_!" And yes, I'm really picky on the idea of edged tools...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I, too, like yellow delrin.
I have pocket folders made by Case, Kissing Crane, and Robert Klass with these scales.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m not familiar with this yellow stuff. Looks neat. I’ve always liked a good G-10, but I wouldn’t mind dipping my toes into fancier scales at some point.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> I’m not familiar with this yellow stuff. Looks neat. I’ve always liked a good G-10, but I wouldn’t mind dipping my toes into fancier scales at some point.


Delrin is not fancy at all.
It has been used for years on utilitarian pocket knives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In fact, the last knife I bought was a Case Sod Buster Junior, with chrome vanadium blades (I dislike stainless) and yellow Delrin scales. Cost was $29 + tax at the hardware store in town. That is outrageously cheap for a Case knife.
It is simply a work knife I carry at my part time job delivering auto parts.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Delrin is not fancy at all.
> It has been used for years on utilitarian pocket knives.


Fancy is anything not black and tactical...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Delrin is a tough plastic that is commonly used as knife handles. And it is sold as rods at Grainger.com .









Plastic Rod: 6 ft Plastic Lg, White, Opaque, 11,000 psi Tensile Strength, 1.5 ft-lb/in, 32° to 185°F


PlstcRod, AcetalHomopolym, 1/2"Di, 6ftL, Wht




www.grainger.com





That might make a good walking stick, if it isn’t too heavy. Or maybe it would make good fighting sticks, I think that it can be cut to length with a hacksaw.

I will find out for myself, since there is a Grainger warehouse on 49th Street N.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the nicer things about yellow Delrin is that I can work on projects requiring lots of "hand tension." This could entail taking something apart that was assembled 40 years ago. I've worked outside with the usual metal tools and darn near froze my hands off. But I was amazed with yellow Delrin, and so far I haven't raised a blister or a callous.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> One of the nicer things about yellow Delrin is that I can work on projects requiring lots of "hand tension." This could entail taking something apart that was assembled 40 years ago. I've worked outside with the usual metal tools and darn near froze my hands off. But I was amazed with yellow Delrin, and so far I haven't raised a blister or a callous.


It’s good stuff, and it makes good smooth handle material, that will last for a lifetime.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*It’s good stuff, and it makes good smooth handle material, that will last for a lifetime*.

Thanks for the support, MisterMills357. It's not often you get a positive comment on "plastic." Then again, my view is that knives (especially folders) are rife with parts like stainless steel, metal springs, numerous screws, and now Delrin grips.

As for the edge of this newest folder, I began the start of a more "toothy" edge. I do not know if that's the way this will last, as I am more kin to polishing everything.

Having said that, I cannot think of a more indestructible folder than one made of "everything stainless" and "everything else" in Delrin. When you grow past your stiletto phase you start looking at quality and durability. In fact, I'm going to flip open an A.G. Russell catalog this afternoon and buy another folder just like my first one. Experience has taught me that anytime I see something that is strong, decently made and indestructible, that tool usually is removed from purchase before the end of the month. Wish me luck!


----------

